# How Sleazy Are You?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*How sleazy are you?*

http://www.penddraig.co.uk/pen/tests/slease.htm

108 Above average. You've got a few tricks below the belt.:grin:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

131-160 You're enjoying life to the max.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

129-


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Omg lol and here i was thinking i was bad:innocent: 


i feel much better now


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Oh Come on.... This number cant be right... I'm 6' 1" and if I weighed that much I'd be clinically obese!*
*"Caligula would have considered you his role model." Oh screw that!*
*That's it, no more tests for me.*


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

I only got a *23 "You barely make the scale. Is your heart beating?" *It's a little late for me to start experimenting with drugs not to mention I'd probably lose my job and get thrown in jail. I guess I could always start drinking to help raise my score and be what the test refers to as normal.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL @ is your heart beating


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

94 Normal. You use your right hand just like everyone else.

Some of you all are dirty!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

194


You're a danger to society. We'll see you on COPS.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao Mikey !!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, you're pretty sleazy....


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

55 Approaching normal. You aren't much fun on a date, are you?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

111 - Above average. You've got a few tricks below the belt.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*84 Normal. You use your right hand just like everyone else.*

I rather fall in the 'normal' category. There were alot of things there that I would never want to try, its not worth the points..lol


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

You people need to live a little bit. I can't be the sleazy person here.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I took the Purity test so I figured I would take this one. I got a "1"...... Maybe I need to get out more :-k


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh boy.... :lol:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL @ 1 


npd u crack me up lmaooo:razz:


----------

